# Repeatability



## backyardsniper (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey guys got a question for ya. I am limited on the places i have to hunt I have a few but not many how soon is it feasable to go back to a stand that you have already hunted succesful or not and have any results


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes move your stand about 50 yards or so and change up the sounds. I think you will have some good luck. If you are limited make sure you do everything in your power not to get busted! Make sure winds are perfect. Your scent is covered. If you get busted and dont get the kill you will have a hard time getting them back in. Be safe be careful and shoot them dead! Good Luck!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

This question is always argued and debated. Some guys say you can call the same one in you missed the day before(with a different sound), and some say you will never see it again......ever. I don't know the answer and don't really know if anyone will, although I really wish someone knew. I would say to always try a different spot, maybe call different times of the day and use different sounds. I am guessing you will get a lot of varied opinions on this subject.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Your right Jon...how do you know with certainy if you called in the same or a differant yote or the wind was differant or or or ....

Just hunt, change it up and when you find somthing that works use it again, have fun and who knows you might bag somthing.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

They stay within their territory, if they busted you or are not sure what spooked them as they will always sway on the cautious side, if you have snow to help spot tracks and come back in 2 or 3 days you will see yote tracks very very close to where you were!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good point hassel.....they do return. Try another set up.

I used to hunt..well still do. A mile square area....it was loaded with yotes I heard 3 packs while I was calling on one stand one night. That next day tracks everywhere in fresh snow. I went back the following week on a fresher snow...and only one set a single dog. I thought that perhaps someone came in and ran them out. You could see the older tracks. But Not one hunter had been in there, no fresh tire tracks. I thought WTH ???? A couple weeks later...they were back. They most likely had been there a week before, this was when I happened to check.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

One place to hunt is not enough unless you are only going to hunt on a very limited basis. I'd be out asking for more land to hunt and give your area a rest for a week or so and then go back. As said previously try a different set up and sound.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

youll never know if you dont try


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I like to think that a months wait between safari's is enough for another coyote to take over the deceased's area. A few months back I blew that theory out of the water when a freind and I killed a coyote in one of his hunting spots. The kicker is: he had just taken one out in that same spot two days earlier. I figure it to be a den mate of the other dog. Theory, because who really knows, both dogs were smallish, that being the only evidence I was provided. But two days apart. I figure that you can hit the same spot a lot, a few days or a week apart and may bring in a dog, just remember that the more you hit it, the more apt a coyote to get used to your calling. If your not taking out (killing) what you call, that coyote will learn right quick.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said JT, I don't think that there is any predictability to how they behave most of the time.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Im with Jt, if i feel the need to wait it out a few weeks i will. I have wacked a coyote in the morning and wacked his buddy on the same farm that after noon, hunting the same stand. A lot of times if you call a single in, and your sure nothing was with him, its safe to come back. But I dont do that often. I like letting the place rest.


----------

